# Cleaning Brass



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Anybody use anything other than a tumbler, vibratory tumbler or sonic cleaner to clean their brass for reloading? I am currently building a tumbler out of spare parts around the garage, and am pretty sure no one has ever built one like this. Got me thinking of various ways to clean brass.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

As for Tumbling Media....Check out Lizard Bedding available at the Petco. Ground Walnut shells, same time as Walnut Media at about 1/3 the cost. 

Karsten


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Karsten said:


> As for Tumbling Media....Check out Lizard Bedding available at the Petco. Ground Walnut shells, same time as Walnut Media at about 1/3 the cost.
> 
> Karsten


Thanks for the tip..........I just got done tumbling 5000 casings and need to replace my tumbling media, I am going to give this a try.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shadownmss said:


> Thanks for the tip..........I just got done tumbling 5000 casings and need to replace my tumbling media, I am going to give this a try.


I would be interested in knowing what you think.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought a 10 quart bag for less than $10. Zilla Reptile Bedding, enough to file a stand bowl tumbler 4-5 times. 

Karsten


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I use a tumbler myself and get my media from Harbor Freight as they sell both course and fine walnut even cheaper than the pet stores do for bedding. Corn is fairly easy to come by and can be ground up in a food processor for media also. I use an ammonia free brass cleaner and Flitz and Franklin Arsenal make two brand but there are others.

Some other methods are the sonic which I found gets a bit expensive over time due to the solution as well as stainless tumblers, with both faster than my method. However I rarely do more than 500 cases for pistol and 200 for rifle rounds at a time.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Had to scrap the plans for the tumbler that I was building. Just wasn't going to work. Instead, I built one that I saw in a YouTube video. I am using the crushed walnut lizard bedding as suggested. Will clean some brass tomorrow and report back.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like a half cap of NuFinish , with 1" strips of used dryer sheets added to the media.


----------

